

Exploring the US Judicial System (d3 viz) - nni
https://googledrive.com/host/0B2GQktu-wcTiWm82NGt5MTZreHM/

======
pseingatl
This is much too complicated. The path from the federal appellate courts are
all the same except for the court of appeals for the federal circuit, so you
only need two boxes (and arguably, one) on the bottom.

Same for the states above: one box.

The Supreme Court's original jurisdiction isn't listed on the diagram, e.g.,
cases between different states.

What would be more interesting would be to look at the data, that is, the
number of appeals coming from each box and each state. The S.Ct. only accepts
150 or so cases each year; does looking at the source of these cases teach
anything? That is a study that hasn't been undertaken. Is it just a question
of population (in which case you'd expect the 9th and the 2nd to predominate)
or are there other statistical anomalies. For example, if a third of the
S.Ct.'s cases came from the 8th Cir., a relatively small area in terms of
population, something must be going on.

~~~
nni
thx

I've added an original jurisdiction box.

What initiated this was an interest in the pattern of flow of cases to see
what patterns might emerge (e.g., like the one you described). I realized I
first needed to start setting up something for the structure (and to learn
more about it), which is what this is part of.

------
esbranson
I think its not complicated enough.

If your not going to include information on state trial courts, why include
the federal trial courts? Most people will step foot in a courtroom, yet most
people will _not_ step foot in a courtroom of any court listed in this graph.

